# Marsh zone ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone care to share what's up there ?? 
I'm a South Zoner and won't get to hunt until the 22nd but this weather forecast is getting me anxious.
Anyone take a look around ?
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

We hunted pipe creek today. There seemed to be allot of birds around. Saw lots of teal but surprisingly only put one of them down. Should have def had a few more birds but our shooting seemed to get worse as the day went on 









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like a Great day
Send-em this way  
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't wait for the weekend!!!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Some snow geese showed up with the canadians here, little early for them, maybe a peak into this years weather!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

We saw one snow goose come in with some Canadiens and someone that was hunting the unit next us dropped it. Never had the opportunity to shoot one but this is only my 3rd season duck hunting. We saw a bunch of them in that area last year but they were all in huge flocks waaaaay up there

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

we usuaaly shoot a few snows and specks here through the season (fields) seems like a very different year with weather.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my corn and beans done, what I notice is the geese want to be in the bean stubble not the corn, kinda different


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Got my corn and beans done, what I notice is the geese want to be in the bean stubble not the corn, kinda different


I don't have any beans off yet but mine are landing in the newly planted wheat fields.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Read on Facebook that wasn't a snow goose but a swan


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

s.a.m said:


> Read on Facebook that wasn't a snow goose but a swan


Well if that's true, that person has got to be one of the dumbest hunters in the world. Can't call them a waterfowl hunter because they can't tell the difference between a Snow and a Swan. What a Moron! But then again, it's Facebook so, it's probably a lie!


----------

